# Inlays and Sign Making for beginners



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

So, my bench building venture has turned out well and I manage to sell them for a profit. I am happy about that. I am also getting bored with it. I think I would like to do some simple inlay work. I have noticed that my Texas themed benches sell quicker. I would like to do a small Texas shaped inlay in a corner of the bench or on a leg or something.

How does one get started?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You need to pickup a inlay kit to start with 

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99552.pdf

http://www.routerworkshop.com/inlays112.html
http://www.routerworkshop.com/inlay0802.html
http://www.routerworkshop.com/router_tip_glossary.html

=======



mjdtexan said:


> So, my bench building venture has turned out well and I manage to sell them for a profit. I am happy about that. I am also getting bored with it. I think I would like to do some simple inlay work. I have noticed that my Texas themed benches sell quicker. I would like to do a small Texas shaped inlay in a corner of the bench or on a leg or something.
> 
> How does one get started?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to pickup a inlay kit to start with
> 
> ...


They really make it look simple. I expect I will have to ride on over to Harbor Freight and get me one of those kits. Thank You for turning me on to that instructive website.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Michael

Your Welcome. it is easy once you do it a time or two...do it with some scrap stock 1st..to get the hang of it..don't forget no sharp corners...

Here's a small tip put some fishing line in the pocket hole (across the hole) b/4 you put the insert in place, in that way you can pull it out easy if you need to sand the edges a little bit..always sand the edges at a 10 deg. angle so you don't sand off that nice sharp edge.. 

======



mjdtexan said:


> They really make it look simple. I expect I will have to ride on over to Harbor Freight and get me one of those kits. Thank You for turning me on to that instructive website.


----------

